# Can't connect to WiFi at all

## Babkock

Hello, everyone. I cannot connect to my wireless router using Gentoo. I have tried using net-config, I disabled my WPA security so I could connect more easily, and I still got nothing. I have a Netgear router, so I should use 192.168.1.1 for my IP address, correct?

Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## The Doctor

This is an instillation right? If it is you might consider using the System Rescue CD.

If you want to try other ip addresses, try 192.168.0.5, or 192.168.1.5. It would be easiest if you could check using another computer. Just change the last number. Also running dhcp might solve that issue (or not).

If not, try the other IPs I listed above and strongly consider installing dhcpcd if not already installed.

----------

## Babkock

I just installed Gentoo earlier today. I tried the two IPs you listed, and none of them work. I have dhcpcd installed, but I don't know what to do with it. I can connect using Ubuntu and Windows on the same laptop, flawlessly.

----------

## The Doctor

OK. Well, command line network is, shall we say, difficult. Have a look at this:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

You should also check you wireless card to see if it need firmware.

If you intend to use a WM, may I suggest that you do not configure your wireless from the command line and instead install networkmanager or wicd (with the gtk use flag). Both of them will do this seamlessly.

----------

## Babkock

I am not in a position to instantly whip out a GUI program and save the world  :Sad: 

I am not in a position to recompile my kernel, to obtain net.wlan0, which I don't have, especially without GNU make. And connecting an ethernet cable to the laptop and running net-setup still doesn't work.

----------

## The Doctor

Well net-setup is a script that is included on the install cd. If you are getting "-bash: net-setup: command not found"

that means that you need to do something like this: (from the link I posted above)

```
nano -w  /etc/conf.d/net

# add these

modules="iwconfig" lines

key_ESSID1="[1] s:yourkeyhere key [1] enc open"

```

replace ESSID1 with your ESSID and yourkeyhere with your key.

or you can use WPA_supplicant. In that case, you should read the link above. For the ethernet cable attached, you should be able to run 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

 assuming that you have dhcpcd installed and you cable is attached to your eth0 port. You can check by running ifconfig.

----------

